# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  اللوحة الخالدة!!!

## يعقوب احمد يعقو

[align=center]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللوحة الخالدة
:tgeem2:
***
انا مثلك
لا اشبه
أحدا في هذا الكون
ولكنني قد أختلف
مع كل الكون
على حقك أن تكون
بالضبط ما أنت
***
واقول:
انه بامكاننا جميعا
أن نعيش معا
ونكبر معا
ونحاول معا
أن نضيف
لونا آخرا.. وظلا آخرا
للوحة خالدة..تمتد
و تمتد
من البداية للنهاية..!!
تضمنا جميعاً
 وترسمنا جميعاً
 بكل الإختلاف[/align]

----------


## Taka

*يزاك الله ألف خير اخوي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووو على الكلمات الرائعة
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووو على الطرح الح ــــــــــــــــــلوو ...* 

*يـــــــــــــعطيكـ ربي ألـــــــــــــــــف عــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـــ ...* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتـــــــــوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## يعقوب احمد يعقو

> [align=center]  
> 
> رباط الحر
> 
>  ** قد تكون الكلمة زهرة أو شوكة وفي الحالين هي موقف **
> **
> الكلمه هِيِّ
> رْباط الحر
> يمكن تنفع... او تِضُر
> ...



    ( رحمه الله كان كذلك ومات كذلك )

----------


## يعقوب احمد يعقو

لجميع الاخوة والاخوات باسماء مستعارة اكتفي بتحية من القلب





> [align=center]  
> 
> رباط الحر
> 
>  ** قد تكون الكلمة زهرة أو شوكة وفي الحالين هي موقف **
> **
> الكلمه هِيِّ
> رْباط الحر
> يمكن تنفع... او تِضُر
> ...



    ( رحمه الله كان كذلك ومات كذلك )

----------

